# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  التعوذ من سوء الكبر

## أبو أحمد القبي

بسم الله والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد وآله أجمعين -
السلام عليكم -

كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم: يستعذ بالله من سوء الكبر- في اكثر من دعاء- وهو التكبر عن الحق ورده .
مصداقا لقول الله تعالى: ( إن الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه فاستعذ بالله انه هو السميع البصير)

أصبحنا وأصبح ( أمسينا وأمسى ) الملك لله والحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير . ربي أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم ( هذه الليلة ) وخير ما بعده ( وما بعدها ) . وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده ربي أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر ، ربي أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

http://majles.alukah.net/t59705/#post376829

----------


## أحمد القلي

*بارك الله فيكم 
الكبر هنا المقصود به كبر السن , وليس التكبر 
والأول بفتح الباء والثاني يسكونها 
قال القاضي عياض في شرح مسلم 
(قوله: " أعوذ بك من الكسل، وسوء الكبر ". رويناه بالوجهين، بسكون الباء بمعنى: التكبر والتعظيم  عن الناس، وبفتحها بمعنى: الخرف والرد إلى أرذل العمر المذكور فى الحديث الآخر، وهو أظهر وأشبه بما قاربه، وبفتح الباء ذكره الهروى، وبالوجهين ذكره الخطابى، وصوب الفتح، ويعضده رواية النسائى، " وسوء العمر" ) انتهى 
وهو حديث عمر رضي الله عنه 
ويعضده أيضا أن الكبر بمعنى التكبر كله سيء , فلا يحتاج أن يضاف اليه السوء*

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

جزآك الله خيرا أخي على الرابط الذي فيه قول النووي رحمه الله تعالى في شرح مسلم : ( رويناه الكبر بإسكان الباء وفتحها، فالإسكان بمعنى التعاظم على الناس، والفتح بمعنى الهرم والخرف والرد إلى أرذل العمر كما في الحديث الاَخر، قال القاضي: وهذا أظهر وأشهر مما قبله، قال: وبالفتح ذكره الهروي، وبالوجهين ذكره الخطابي وصوب الفتح وتعضده رواية النسائي وسوء العمر) .

وأضيف أنه قد ثبت في الصحيح قول (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من البخل وأعوذ بك من الجبن وأعوذ بك أن أرد إلى أرذل العمر واعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا واعوذ بك من عذاب القبر) 
وفي الصحيح أيضا (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والجبن والهرم والبخل وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ومن فتنة المحيا والممات)
قال النووي في شرح مسلم :" أما استعاذته صلى الله عليه وسلم من الهرم ، فالمراد به الاستعاذة من الرد إلى أرذل العمر".

ولأبو الحسن نور الدين الملا القاري (930هـ-1014هـ تقريبا) في مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح قوله  ": بفتح الباء أي : كبر السن ( والكبر ) بسكونها أي : التكبر عن الحق".

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

جزآكم الله خير

----------


## أحمد القلي

*



جزآك الله خيرا أخي على الرابط الذي فيه قول النووي رحمه الله تعالى في شرح مسلم : ( رويناه الكبر بإسكان الباء وفتحها، ...


بارك الله فيك 
هذا الكلام ليس للنووي وانما هو كله للقاضي عياض , وقد بين ذلك النووي حين قال في شرحه 
( قَوْلُهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ (اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْكَسَلِ وَسُوءِ الْكِبَرِ) قَالَ الْقَاضِي رَوَيْنَاهُ الْكِبَرِ بِإِسْكَانِ الْبَاءِ وَفَتْحِهَا فَالْإِسْكَانُ ..) 
وقد سقط من العبارة التي نقلتها أنت لفظ (قال القاضي.)
وهو كثير النقل من هذا الشرح لصحيح مسلم 
وهذا المعنى هو الموافق لمعتى الآية -في أحد الأقوال المشهورة - (ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين ) 
أي الى أرذل العمر والى الهرم والشيب بعد الشباب  والى الضعف بعد القوة 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

وفيك بارك الله أخي أحمد 


صحيح قولك فقد أسقط الناقل في الرابط قول - قال القاضي - فنسب الكلام للنووي, وهو نقل أخونا عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي, نقلا في الرابط الذي وضعه عن يعقوب بن مطر العتيبي في مجلسنا العلمي, أسأل الله يغفر لنا ويرحمنا أجمعين

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

قال الله تعالى: ( إن الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه فاستعذ بالله انه هو السميع البصير)
فهذا أمر من الله تعالى لرسوله أن يستعذ بالله من الكبر , فأين الصيغة التي وردت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, في الإستعاذة من الكبر .؟

فقد وردت صيغ متعددة في الإستعاذة من كبر السن والرد إلى ارذل العمر كما وضعت سابقا - 
قد ثبت في الصحيح قول (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من البخل وأعوذ بك من الجبن وأعوذ بك أن أرد إلى أرذل العمر واعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا واعوذ بك من عذاب القبر) 
وفي الصحيح أيضا (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والجبن والهرم والبخل وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ومن فتنة المحيا والممات)
قال النووي في شرح مسلم :" أما استعاذته صلى الله عليه وسلم من الهرم ، فالمراد به الاستعاذة من الرد إلى أرذل العمر".

----------


## أحمد القلي

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الرجل يتهمني بعدم قبول الهداية 
وبأنني من المتكبرين 
وبأنني جادلت بالباطل وجحدت معنى (الكبر) في الحديث 




			
				المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد القبي 
أدعوا لك بالهداية فتردها بهذا الشكل !!
هذا كبر !
 نعوذ بالله من سوء الكبر .
الذي جادلت فيه من قبل 
وقد تكون جحدته في موضوع التعوذ من سوء الكبر


لم أجحده وانما بينت لك سوء فهمك هنا للفظ (الكبر ) , وأن المقصود به كبر السن وليس التكبر 
ومع ذلك لا زلت مستكبرا على هذا الفهم الصحيح ومستمسكا بفهمك الخاطئ الذي لم يسبقك اليه أحد ممن تقدم ولا ممن تأخر 
وليست هذه المرة الأولى التي تصل فيها الى أحكام ليس لك فيها سلف ولا خلف 
وحين أرد عليك يتعاظم ذلك عندك فتبدي نفسك حينئذ المساوئ 
وزيادة على بعد فهمك هنا لألفاظ الحديث  , فقد أخطأت في عزو الكلام الى النووي وهو للقاضي عياض 
وهذا يدل على أشياء يمنكك استنتاجها بنفسك 
وليس هذا استخراجا للأخطاء وتتبعا للزلل وانما هو تذكير لك بعد أن اتهمتني بالتكبر وعدم قبول الهداية وعدم الفهم بعد أن بينت لك في هاته المشاركة الصواب بكلام لم أكتب فيه حرفا واحدا يسيء اليك 
ولكن الله على كل شيء شهيد*

----------


## أبو أحمد القبي

أنت صاحب وهم وإيهام http://majles.alukah.net/t113466-2/
http://majles.alukah.net/t159194/




> قال الله تعالى: ( إن الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه فاستعذ بالله انه هو السميع البصير)
> فهذا أمر من الله تعالى لرسوله أن يستعذ بالله من الكبر , فأين الصيغة التي وردت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, في الإستعاذة من الكبر .؟
> 
> فقد وردت صيغ متعددة في الإستعاذة من كبر السن والرد إلى ارذل العمر كما وضعت سابقا - 
> قد ثبت في الصحيح قول (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من البخل وأعوذ بك من الجبن وأعوذ بك أن أرد إلى أرذل العمر واعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا واعوذ بك من عذاب القبر) 
> وفي الصحيح أيضا (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والجبن والهرم والبخل وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ومن فتنة المحيا والممات)
> قال النووي في شرح مسلم :" أما استعاذته صلى الله عليه وسلم من الهرم ، فالمراد به الاستعاذة من الرد إلى أرذل العمر".


سألتك ولم تجب.؟

----------


## أحمد القلي

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 
أقمت الدنيا ولما تقعدها لأجل أني زجرتك ان ضعفت حديثا في صحيح البخاري وسنن النسائي و صحيحي ابن خزيمة وابن حبان 
ولما ضاقت عليك السبل وانغلقت في وجهك الأبواب وانسدت كل الفرجات , لم تجد الا فتح باب سيعييك -ولا بد- غلقه 
ولا أدري لم أحلت على  هذا الرابط للشيخ محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف 
و الشيخ كتب تلك الورقة من الذاكرة فوقع له ذلك الوهم 
فمثلا الحديث الأول الذي كتبته هناك (اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا ) وضعفه الشيخ ,و عزوه لصحيح مسلم غير مسلم , وليس هو فيه انما رواه أهل السنن 
والحديث صححه الترمذي  وهو أعلم من جميع أهل هذا العصر مجتمعين ومتفريقين وحسنه أئمة كذلك هم أثقل في الميزان ممن بعدهم 
واذا كان أحد كشيخ السلام أو الحافظ العراقي يكتفي بذكر قول الترمذي (حسن صحيح) فكيف لمن لم يتعلم علم الحديث الا من عندهم أن يخالفهم حكمهم ؟
ومن أوهامه المشار اليها في ذلك الموضع تضعيف حديث البخاري في الاستغفار براو غير موجود فيه وانما هوفي حديث آخر 
أما حديث قراءة آية الكرسي , فقد بينت أن تصحيح الأئمة المتقدمين مقدم على تضعيف من لم يعرف هذا العلم الا عن طريقهم , ولم يضعفه الا ابن الجوزي مع المبالغة في الحكم عليه وقد عرف كل من شم رائحة العلم أنه من مجازافاته التي وقعت له في كتابه , أما شيخ السلام فقد جاءك اليقين من عند تلامذته أعرف الخلق به أنه اعتمد الحديث وعمل به رغم أنف المبطلين 
ولا زالت ثم أحاديث صحيحة ضعفها الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى والراجح مع من خالفه 




سألتك ولم تجب.؟


لم أجب لسببين 
الأول , بعد فهمك عن معنى الآية بعد المشرقين 
والثاني , أنت لم تسأل سؤال من يريد أن يعرف وانما هو سؤال مبني على حاجة في نفسك لما تقضها بعد ولن تقضيها ولو طال العهد 
*

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

من الذين يقولون بان المراد بالكبر هو الهرم الشيخ ابن عقيل الظاهري وينقله عن المحدث عبد الحق الهاشمي

----------

